

Facebook "Open Compute Project" nothing but hot air - gnufs
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2011/04/09/#20110409-facebook_opencompute_hot_air

======
randall
Anyone share the same perspective? As someone who's only casually seen the
project, I'm curious to know what EEs think.

~~~
wcsun
I think Facebook does not need to layout, test and contract manufacture
motherboard for the servers. Each iteration in hardware cost lots of money.
This is not agile. Better make the specs and have ODM companies handle that.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Design_Manufacturer>

